# Fiat Swift Suntor 600S Motorhome - Steps fuse location ???



## deelow (Jun 30, 2009)

*Fiat Swift Suntor 600S Motorhome - Steps fuse location ???*
My steps retract fine when ignition switched on but NOT when using dedicated switch. I think I shorted contacts when last cleaning them after a intermittent operation. Have looked and looked for fuse to no avail. Got copy of cct diagram emailed to me from Swift but still not found fuse.
Does anyone know where the steps fuse is located please.
There is also a steps relay somewhere - does anyone know its location pleae?


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

Hi,
On my 630 L the fuse is under the bonnet in the middle under a plastic cover that pulls off, expect yours is the same.

Phil J


----------



## deelow (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks Phil

I did find a large fuse/relay box under the bonnet on the RHS filled with fuses and relays.

I checked the fuses and they were OK.
I also found two more big fuses boxes within the cab either side at the bottom of the console and they were OK.

I had read in other posts that there could be an in-line fuse hidden inside the cabinetwork above the steps inside but couldn't find any fuses.

The step dis retract when I last turned on the ignition switch even though the stair control switch did nothing!

Which seems to indicat that there is a fuse or rely blown in the Leisure Battery wiring harness somewhere!!


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Fiat Swift Suntor 600S Motorhome - Steps fuse location ?*



deelow said:


> *Fiat Swift Suntor 600S Motorhome - Steps fuse location ???*
> My steps retract fine when ignition switched on but NOT when using dedicated switch. I think I shorted contacts when last cleaning them after a intermittent operation. Have looked and looked for fuse to no avail. Got copy of cct diagram emailed to me from Swift but still not found fuse.
> Does anyone know where the steps fuse is located please.
> There is also a steps relay somewhere - does anyone know its location pleae?


The fuse under the bonnet is just to provide power to retract the step when starting the engine. The switch by the door gets its power from the leisure battery and I think the fuse is in the wardrobe. Not sure about the relay, but sounds like a fuse if you shorted the contacts.

Charisma


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi deelow, it sounds like either the switch or the relay has failed, i think the relay is positioned behind the switch in the cabinet. Not sure on the actual layout as to how accessible this is. Let me know if i can be of any further assistance.

Mick


----------



## deelow (Jun 30, 2009)

*Fiat Swift Suntor 600S Motorhome 2004: Steps fuse.*
My thanks to everyone responding in the MHF forum, David at Swift HQ, Lee at MDG, for their help. It turns out that there are 5 different fuse boards on the Suntor 600S. One in the wardrobe (MH lights etc) plus a relay and the main MH MCBs and battery charger; two either side of the cab under the dash board (Fiat fuses) , one big one under the bonnet shrouded with a cover stating Fuses and Relays (Including Fiat ignition/steps retract fuse) and finally there is a very large square black plastic 10" long by about 5" wide enclosure midway under the bonnet at the top, beneath the windscreen drive, with two nuts securing the cover. Unscrewing these nuts reveals a bracket which houses two S.P.C/O Relays and three fuses; 2 yellow and one blue. The middle yellow 10A fuse is the steps control switch supply fuse. Replacing this did the trick. What a relief. They say that the only way to learn about something is when it goes wrong. Boy have I learnt!


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

deelow said:


> *Fiat Swift Suntor 600S Motorhome 2004: Steps fuse.*
> My thanks to everyone responding in the MHF forum, David at Swift HQ, Lee at MDG, for their help. It turns out that there are 5 different fuse boards on the Suntor 600S. One in the wardrobe (MH lights etc) plus a relay and the main MH MCBs and battery charger; two either side of the cab under the dash board (Fiat fuses) , one big one under the bonnet shrouded with a cover stating Fuses and Relays (Including Fiat ignition/steps retract fuse) and finally there is a very large square black plastic 10" long by about 5" wide enclosure midway under the bonnet at the top, beneath the windscreen drive, with two nuts securing the cover. Unscrewing these nuts reveals a bracket which houses two S.P.C/O Relays and three fuses; 2 yellow and one blue. The middle yellow 10A fuse is the steps control switch supply fuse. Replacing this did the trick. What a relief. They say that the only way to learn about something is when it goes wrong. Boy have I learnt!


Hi

Very pleased that you have got your problem solved and that we here on MotorhomeFacts were able to help.


----------

